# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مقاله: آموزش DHCP Server ( سرور DHCP چیست؟)

## bijibuji

یکی از دوستان سوالی راجع به این سرویس پرسیده بود. گفتم یه توضیحاتی بدم.

DHCP یا (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) یکی از سرویسهای بسیار مهم و پرکاربرد سیستم عامل ویندوز سرور است.
این سرویس امکان تعریف خودکار آدرس IP ، آدرس Default Gateway ، Subnet Mask و آدرس DNS و دیگر تنظیمات مورد نیاز کامپیوتر های سرویس گیرنده (Client) به طور اتوماتیک را فراهم می آورد. واضح است که در صورت افزایش تعداد کامپیوتر های سرویس گیرنده در شبکه مدیریت این شبکه ها بسیار سخت و زمان بر خواهد بود و تعریف و مدیریت تنظیمات آدرس IP این کامپیوترها نیز بطبع سخت خواهد شد.
سرویس DHCP این امکان را به مدیر شبکه میدهد تا تمامی تنظیمات و آدرسهای مورد نیاز که باید به سرویس گیرنده ها تعلق گیرد را در Server به صورت متمرکز انجام دهد و این سرور هم، این آدرسها را به کامپیوترهای فاقد آدرس ارسال و در اختیار آنها قرار دهد.

ابتدا باید سرویس DHCP را در سرور فعال کنیم.








به طور پیشفرض هیچ Scope ی فعال نیست. باید Scope یا همان محدوده جدید ایجاد کنیم:


نام دلخواه برای Scope :


محدوده آدرس هایی که می خواهیم به Client ها داده شود:


محدوده آدرس هایی که می خواهیم به Client ها داده نشود. (مثلا استفاده به عنوان آدرس های IP برای سرورها):


پریودی که قرار است آدرس ها به Client ها تخصیص داده شوند. (برای اینکه اگر Client ی برای همیشه از شبکه خارج شد، آدرس IP بی حهت برای آن Client اشغال نشود.):




آدرس Default Gateway (آدرس سرور اینترنت یا مودم ADSL که از طریق آن به اینترنت متصل می شوید):


آدرس دامنه ای که این DHCP سرور باید تحت آن فعالیت کند و آدرس DNS سرورها:


آدرس WINS سرورها (اگر نمی دانید چیست، احتمالا نیازی هم به تنظیم آن نخواهید داشت):





در جلسه آینده در مورد نحوه فعالیت DHCP سرور و اینکه چگونه کار می کند صحبت خواهیم کرد.

----------


## nedaaa

با تشکر از شما

----------


## samady_marzieh62

> یکی از دوستان سوالی راجع به این سرویس پرسیده بود. گفتم یه توضیحاتی بدم.
> 
> DHCP یا (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) یکی از سرویسهای بسیار مهم و پرکاربرد سیستم عامل ویندوز سرور است.
> این سرویس امکان تعریف خودکار آدرس IP ، آدرس Default Gateway ، Subnet Mask و آدرس DNS و دیگر تنظیمات مورد نیاز کامپیوتر های سرویس گیرنده (Client) به طور اتوماتیک را فراهم می آورد. واضح است که در صورت افزایش تعداد کامپیوتر های سرویس گیرنده در شبکه مدیریت این شبکه ها بسیار سخت و زمان بر خواهد بود و تعریف و مدیریت تنظیمات آدرس IP این کامپیوترها نیز بطبع سخت خواهد شد.
> سرویس DHCP این امکان را به مدیر شبکه میدهد تا تمامی تنظیمات و آدرسهای مورد نیاز که باید به سرویس گیرنده ها تعلق گیرد را در Server به صورت متمرکز انجام دهد و این سرور هم، این آدرسها را به کامپیوترهای فاقد آدرس ارسال و در اختیار آنها قرار دهد.
> 
> ابتدا باید سرویس DHCP را در سرور فعال کنیم.
> 
> 
> ...


 سلام مرسی بخاطرمقاله خوبت.اما من نتونستم pictureها را باز کنم .

----------


## bijibuji

یعنی لینک تصاویر مشکل داره؟ کسی می تونه تصاویر رو ببینه یا همه با شکل هاش مشکل دارن؟ لطفا با تشکر، تأیید کنید که تصاویر رو می بینید.

ممنون

----------


## elahe80

.

*مهندس من تصاویر را بطور کامل می بینم اما بهتر میشه همه رو تو یک فایل فشرده قرار بدید - بسار کامله و ممنون ... .
*
.

----------


## zman123456

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
اگه میشه در سیر مطالبی که می فرمائید، Super Scope رو کامل توضیح دهید و دلیل راه اندازی آن را هم نیز توضیح دهید.
با تشکر

----------


## bijibuji

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
> اگه میشه در سیر مطالبی که می فرمائید، Super Scope رو کامل توضیح دهید و دلیل راه اندازی آن را هم نیز توضیح دهید.
> با تشکر


متأسفانه فرصتش رو ندارم.
ممنون می شم شما زحمت این کار رو بکشید.
من و دوستان منتظر باشیم؟

----------


## bijibuji

> .
> 
> *مهندس من تصاویر را بطور کامل می بینم اما بهتر میشه همه رو تو یک فایل فشرده قرار بدید - بسار کامله و ممنون ... .
> *
> .



بنا به خواسته شما دوست عزیز و راحتی دوستان دیگه، متن مقاله با فرمت Pdf آماده شد.
دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید.

----------


## bijibuji

ای شب به پاس صحبت دیرین خدای را
با او بگو حکایت شب‌زنده‌داری‌ام
با او بگو چه می‌کشم از درد اشتیاق
شاید وفا کند بشتابد به یاری‌ام
ای دل چنان بنال که آن ماه نازنین
آگه شود ز رنج من و عشق پاک من

----------

